# Joker is gone



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry to read this today. Loved following Joker, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry. It never is easy ,even when we know we are letting them go because we love them so much. They are with us forever in our heart and thoughts. RIP Sweet Joker.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of your precious Joker. 

Fly free and run like the wind Joker with all our Bridge babies.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear your sweet Joker is gone. My heart breaks every time a golden moves on. Big hugs.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

"As some wise soul observed, all dog stories have sad endings .....

You will, of course, recognise those words as they are your own written some two years ago as you began Joker's thread. It was a life well lived and he has been well loved not only by you but by all of us who have followed your journey. Looking forward to the pictures and the stories. RIP Joker.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, he was such a special boy. He will be loved and remembered by so many across the world. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am sorry to read that Joker's time has come. 15 years is a long time and with that come a lot of memories, try to focus on the happy memories which I know he provided you with many. RIP dear Joker.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Letting them go to the Bridge is such a difficult decision. He will be by your side forever!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Joker.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry. Godspeed, Joker.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear your sad news! Run free sweet Joker Xx

Lucysmum


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Dr. C. came to the house yesterday and gave Joker those dreaded last shots. My beloved Super Senior, Licker in Chief and The Best Dog in the World...the gentlest dog ever...breathes no more. I will post more photos and remembrances in his thread:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/241746-super-senior-joker.html.
> 
> Rest in peace, sweetheart. You will live forever in my heart.
> 
> My thanks to all who have watched over him with me, supporting us with your thoughts and prayers.


I'm so sorry. Sweet boy. RIP.


----------



## jpatrick88 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm sorry for you loss. Rest in peace Joker


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this, my thoughts are with you.

Fly free Joker, much loved in life you have earned your wings.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, I'm sorry you lost your special boy.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Joker had a great life and now he is surrounded by some sweet goldens that will keep him company.
It is incredibly hard to say goodbye, but who could ask for more than ending your life surrounded by people who love you dearly? 
I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Joker!*

Rest in peace, sweet Joker! I added Joker to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ml#post6158362 (Rainbow Bridge List for 2015)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Joker...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There are no words. Run free sweet Joker.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your sweet boy. He had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Bless your little doggie heart, Joker, at Rainbow Bridge. 
We are so sad for your family. RIP


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Joker.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Every time I read of another Golden passing it brings back the flood of tears and emotion that I felt July 9 when our sweet Kirby went to the bridge. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hold your memories of your sweet Joker near.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry that Joker has passed on. I feel like I knew him through your posts. Run free sweet Joker.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I know you realised it was time, but, oh! it is still such a difficult decision. At least he is no longer ill, or lame and he knows you loved him. Hugs at this difficult time.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

the words are just not coming Lucy, I'm so sorry. know that you did everything possible for him and he knows you love him with all your heart.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

I ma so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace, Joker.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Reading this just breaks my heart, I am so very sorry for your loss. Many here will feel his loss, run free sweet boy! Hugs to you Lucy!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh SSJ! You mom is going to miss you so much. We all will too. It has been so wonderful hearing your life. I have yet to have my very own "old gold" and lived vicariously through your mom's posts of your sweet antics. 

Lucy I send hugs and comforting wishes though I know nothing helps at this point.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy! Sending thoughts and prayers for strength to get thru the difficult time ahead.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I know what it's like but if you get another golden and I'm sure you will you'll see all the previous goldens in the new one. It's like they all pass down a part of their personalities. Again sorry for your lose.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucy 
I am so sorry for your loss of Joker. He was such a special boy. Sending you prayers and hugs during this difficult time.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful, long and happy life he had with you and what wonderful memories you must have of him.

God speed, Joker.


----------



## DebHow (Oct 30, 2015)

I am so very sorry. My heart is hurting for you right now.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so, so sorry. Sending warm and comforting thoughts your way.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Joker, I will miss your wonderful spirit. I liked that you were fussy and I always smiled when I read about you getting a pork tenderloin. Enjoy the bridge dear boy, and watch over your Lucy. xx


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy, I am so sorry to hear that Joker had to leave you. My heart goes out to you. Thinking of you and sending you big hugs and kisses from Japan. Run free sweet Joker.

Lucysmum


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm very sorry that your dear Joker had to leave you.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I just saw this. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't been here in a while, but am so sorry for your loss. There is never enough time with those we love so. Sending warm healing thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I did not see this until now - I am so sorry. Like so many others on the forum, I have enjoyed reading Joker's thread. Now that Chance has turned 10, it is hard sometimes to realize they will not be young forever. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you're doing Lucy? I know that it is even more difficult at this time to lose someone that you loved so much!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for your continued support, friends. I am still posting updates to Joker's main thread. 



PrincessDi said:


> Just checking in to see how you're doing Lucy? I know that it is even more difficult at this time to lose someone that you loved so much!


It is never easy, is it? No matter how much I remind myself that he is better off now. I managed to put up two pre-lit Christmas trees and fluff them, but boxes of ornaments are everywhere except on the trees. Much as I have always loved Christmas, I just haven't found the gumption to decorate. Maybe today.

I miss my boy. It's that simple. I glance in the places where he used to be and he isn't there. Never will be there again. Except in my memories.

You understand.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I just read this. I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Joker. He was such a dear boy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just so sorry. Rest in peace, sweet Joker!!!


----------

